
Show HN: ScreenFocus. Working with multiple monitors made right - emkaka
http://www.apptorium.com/screenfocus
======
brudgers
$4.00 seems too low to make ongoing support and maintenance economically
viable. It seems too high to compete with free. For the target market segment,
the economic value of the app is probably hundreds of dollars a month and the
alternative solution of writing it themselves is probably thousands of dollars
of potentially billable time...anyway, my random advice is don't be
embarrassed about charging meaningful money and don't try to price the app to
entice people who really want it to be free. Price it for people who will
value it based on ROI. The target market is people with the money to spend on
an Apple computer and multiple monitors. There's plenty of money in that
market.

Good luck.

~~~
emkaka
Thanks for your comment! We made 50% off for start, so the final price is $8.

What is the price that is fair in your opinion?

~~~
brudgers
I don't really think that there's a general concept of fair price. I'll come
back to the idea that the typical user for your product has probably spent
several thousands of dollars on their system. Because the context is
productivity, the value of your product to them is not tied to being cheap. It
is tied to making the person more productive. For the target user, how much is
staying in flow worth over the course of a year?

It isn't a consumer app. It's not going to sell a million copies over two
years. Maybe at $4.00 it sells at thousand copies. That means supporting a
1000 users for $4000. At $40.00 maybe it sells 80 copies. $3200 to support 80
users isn't great, but those 80 users made a hard decision based on ROI not
low cost. It means that they are more likely to be happy with what it does and
live with what it doesn't do. Because all it needs to do is what it says it
will do for those users. And $40 is not a lot of money for a productivity
boost. $400 isn't either...but that might be stretching it.

Anyway, at $40.00-$400.00 it makes economic sense to talk to every customer,
and for what they paid they will not find it objectionable. Anyway, this is
something with very low network effects. One user buying it doesn't add value
for the next person buying it. Raw numbers of users don't really matter. At
best, there's word of mouth benefit from users. That means the product and
experience need to be really really good.

~~~
emkaka
Thanks. That really made me thinking!

------
bennycwong
I've been using Haze Over for years now.
[https://hazeover.com/](https://hazeover.com/) Does this do anything
differently than Haze Over?

~~~
emkaka
Haze Over dims everything but current window. ScreenFocus focuses the entire
screen.

------
madamelic
Just realized this is OS X only! I want this for Ubuntu and I'll give you $30
for it. :)

~~~
matlk
I feel like this could be built fairly easily.

